# AC down?



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

AquariaCentral appears to be dead at the moment... Flushing my DNS cache was of no help. Others seeing this too?


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

yeap, its dead


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Weird. Seemed it was dead since last night??


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Is strange - MFK's OK. Aquatic-Photography is dead. Those are the other two in their "network", aren't they?

Nothing unusual at AA... I wonder if the network is (once again) being target by DOS attacks.


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea as to the cause of death? Is foul play suspected? Can the patient be revived? Does anyone have a way of contacting the sites human principals? Maybe the perpetrator got to them too! Gotta love the mystery but it's frustrating as well.
Beasts


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

It's up again (as is the Photography portion of the MFN). No idea why they were down (yet).

Ah - they combined Aq. Photog & AC onto a new server on Sunday - I'm guessing they had some move related "issues"...


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

AC recently changed their server to the same one Aquatic-Photography was on. The switch took place on Sunday, but Mon-Weds they seemed to be having intermittent problems. Seems good since Weds though.

Ah, didn't see the last half of the last post. My Bad.


----------

